# Asus Camera Problem



## madriverskier (Dec 6, 2009)

I have an Asus U50A that I got at Best Buy the day before Thanksgiving. It works perfectly except the webcam will not work. Every application I try, including the Asus Lifeframe Utility states the camera is in use or has some unknown error. The only time it works is when using the Express Gate utility, which is a preboot utility allowing me to use skype. I have uninstalled lifeframe, asus virtual camera, and the camera driver. After uninstalling all of these and reinstalling, the problem persists. The light goes off when the comp is locked but the second you log in again the webcam light turns back on. I searched through the processes and nothing obviously controlling a webcam appeared to be active and no start up utilities appear to be involved. I figure it must be some Windows 7 utility but I have no idea what.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

What is the date on the webcam driver? Did you go to Asus site and see if an updated driver is available?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## madriverskier (Dec 6, 2009)

The date is 5/20/09
I downloaded the update that Windows recommended which may have not been anything new at all. I can try to get the one from the Asus site because I now know it is a Sonix camera, which I didn't before.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You may also want to try the Sonix site --> http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/home.do


----------



## madriverskier (Dec 6, 2009)

Correction it is a Suyin camera, not Sonix, I don't know where I pulled that from.
I went to the site and re installed the driver off their site and it still doesn't work.
It's not a hardware problem I don't think, I could swear it is a windows issue because of the way all programs say it is in use and the green webcam light won't go off. It turns on the second you log in so idk what else it could be.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You mentioned skype - it fires up very early in the boot/ logon process. See if disabling skype (preventing it from startup) helps. That is how I have it set. then when I need to use it, I click skype icon.


----------



## madriverskier (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, that may have been a miscommunication on my part. 
Skype is not a start up application at this point, I disabled all known camera applications from starting automatically. 
And when I referred to preboot in my original message I was referring to ExpressGate which is a non-windows utility that avoids the OS and the OS booting times, giving you access to the most basic applications. Thus this led me to consider Windows as the problem; the camera works when not running the OS, and doesn't work when running the OS....
I could be entirely wrong too, I have no idea


----------

